# Find friends



## nk91003730 (May 12, 2015)

I need advise on where to go here for outs on thursday/friday and where to meet friends/people. I work with mostly male colleagues, sometimes want to have female friends who i can go out with. Or is it ok to go out alone and then find a company there?


----------



## archcherub (Dec 26, 2016)

nk91003730 said:


> I need advise on where to go here for outs on thursday/friday and where to meet friends/people. I work with mostly male colleagues, sometimes want to have female friends who i can go out with. Or is it ok to go out alone and then find a company there?


go for those bars or drinking places at international hotels?
u will find likeminded people there

and good food.


----------



## archcherub (Dec 26, 2016)

archcherub said:


> go for those bars or drinking places at international hotels?
> u will find likeminded people there
> 
> and good food.


sorry abt the alcohol suggestion if you do not drink :redface:
may not works for u.

maybe ask your colleagues for some ideas?


----------

